# Mice



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm feeding my Ps mice for the first time tonight. I don't have a camcorder, but I'll get lots of stills. I'm not quite sure what to expect. I've fed them light for the last few days, so hopefully they're good and hungry.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool man.

i cant wait to see the aftermath


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

nice have fun btut don't let the mouse climb out of the tank or you'll have some fun chasin' it but good luck anyway's!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good luck cleaning up the mess


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Have fun!!!







Tell us what happened!!


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Well, I wasn't sure what to expect, so I wasn't dissapointed. They didn't do anything. At first the little one checked it out a little bit, but didn't bite. Hmmm, too early yet? Is this normal for young Ps? Mine are about 7 month old.

Sorry for the false alarm. I'm going to try again tomorrow night and see if anything happens.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yeah they may not go for it right away...depending on how hungry that they are and how brave they are feeling to take the first bite, but once one does it...they will all join in









just keep trying....and i cant wait to see these pics.

how big are your p's?


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

2 of them are only about 5 inches or so, but the other 2 are pushing 6 or more. sometimes they're very aggressive feeding, even to the point that it startled me. but, sometimes they mosy around for 10-15 minutes before eating.

but, i'll keep trying. i pulled the pinky out and put it in a metal bucket for another day.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

should i try feeding them a little beefheart first, to "get them in the mood?"


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i woudnt feed them anything...how hungry they are will be key in one of them making the fist bite.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

When I tried a mouse, it took my guys over 30 mins. to attack it, and they didn't even eat it, just attacked it a couple times


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

my 11 one and a half inchers take down pinkys the key is not to feed them light but to not feed them at all i didint feed mine for 2days and on day 3 fed em a pinky mouse they loved it


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

I'll do that, and not feed them for a couple of days. They acted like they didn't know what to do with it. Maybe it'll be different when they're really hungry.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranhabar said:


> I'll do that, and not feed them for a couple of days. They acted like they didn't know what to do with it. Maybe it'll be different when they're really hungry.


 Should be better when they realy want food.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

They're probably spoiled. I feed them regularly 2 times a day and only goldies on occasion for exercise. They've never had anything like that in the tank and being as they've never seen a mouse before, I can understand the behavior. They're definately interesting creatures with minds of their own, they'll do things on their own time. Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

how big are them they might be to young and kinda FREAK at that thing


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

> piranhabar Posted on Jul 18 2003, 12:06 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 2 of them are only about 5 inches or so, but the other 2 are pushing 6 or more. sometimes they're very aggressive feeding, even to the point that it startled me. but, sometimes they mosy around for 10-15 minutes before eating.


----------

